# Unit 29 Screw Up?



## Russ J (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok so I chose unit 29 Zion for my first archery hunt with my brother from out of state. What i did not realize was that this unit is full of private property. I use to camp around Kolob Res when i was a kid. Back then i had no idea there was that much private property. I reviewed maps of Websters Flat just south of Highway 14 out of Cedar city but no BLM land. Does anyone have any experience in hunting this area and would be willing to give some advice of general locations to hunt in this Unit 29?

Thanks


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Russ J said:


> Ok so I chose unit 29 Zion for my first archery hunt with my brother from out of state. What i did not realize was that this unit is full of private property. I use to camp around Kolob Res when i was a kid. Back then i had no idea there was that much private property. I reviewed maps of Websters Flat just south of Highway 14 out of Cedar city but no BLM land. Does anyone have any experience in hunting this area and would be willing to give some advice of general locations to hunt in this Unit 29?
> 
> Thanks


It's true there isn't much BLM land in the north end of Zion, but Webster Flat, Deep Creek, Midway, Deer Valley, the area around Navajo Lake, south end of Duck Creek Ridge, Willis Creek, Broad Hollow, the middle of Strawberry Valley, Strawberry Ridge, south end of Swains Creek, Stout Canyon (big fire this year), and Seaman Canyon are Dixie National Forest lands. And on the south end of Zion (which I don't know very well) there are many pockets of BLM and State trust lands. And there are deer in almost all of it! You shouldn't have trouble finding deer on public land in this unit, but it may be crowded a bit, especially the first weekend.


----------

